# Another website with mantis pics- a professional one :)



## Isis (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey, I came round to introduce to you the best polish webside 'bout mantids. You can find a real masterpiece gallery here. My favourite pics are of P. paradoxa  

Btw. the authors are top breeders, they bred almost every species available on the european market :] Respect.

http://www.modliszki.com/galeria.php


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Feb 4, 2006)

Wow.....Those are some of the most beautiful photos I have ever seen of mantids. Thanks for the share.

Thanks,

Eros


----------



## FieroRumor (Feb 6, 2006)

Beautiful pics! Thanks for sharin' the link!


----------



## leviatan (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice one. This is a polish website. I'm proud becouse, I live in Poland.


----------



## modliszki (Feb 22, 2006)

I am really happy to hear you enjoy our website  

We are planning to launch the english version soon...


----------

